# How to grow algae?



## SolaceTiger

Hmm, how can I make algae grow in my 10 gallon for my two otos? And eventually, they will be in my 30 gallon, but I don't wanna starve them. I can't keep live plants.. cause I just can't, that would be to much stress for me.  Does upping the temperature help? Right now it's about 76 degrees, and I keep the lights on about 10-12 hours a day.

I saw the algae sheets at the LFS today, but was reluctant to buy cause otos are so picky. I also give them lettuce, but they don't seem to want it now, most likely cause I've had it in the freezer.. and it's very wilty when it goes in the tank.. lol.


----------



## kritas

Can I please suggest getting 3 more oto's? They do really well in groups. Also, do culture algae here it is...

Get a clear container/small spare fish tank, and put around 5-10 circular river stones in.(make sure there are no rough edges at all). Make sure they arent stacked up on one another, so algae growth is as quick as possible.
Put a cover on the tank/container(btw, tank is preferable because light penetrates it ALOT better. This ensures that evaporation takes place ALOT slower(almost at a stand still). Wait around 3-4 days until you start seeing decent algae growth.

After you have finished culturing the algae, just take stones out one at a time, and they act as feeding stones. Just drop one in at midday, and one at night, since oto's are more on the nocturnal side if i'm not mistaken.
This method IMO is the best to use, as it ensures that your tank doesn't get out of control with algae, which is very hard to get rid of once you have it, even with oto's as your clean-up-crew.
Hope that helps:thumbsup:


----------



## SolaceTiger

kritas said:


> Can I please suggest getting 3 more oto's? They do really well in groups. Also, do culture algae here it is...
> 
> Get a clear container/small spare fish tank, and put around 5-10 circular river stones in.(make sure there are no rough edges at all). Make sure they arent stacked up on one another, so algae growth is as quick as possible.
> Put a cover on the tank/container(btw, tank is preferable because light penetrates it ALOT better. This ensures that evaporation takes place ALOT slower(almost at a stand still). Wait around 3-4 days until you start seeing decent algae growth.
> 
> After you have finished culturing the algae, just take stones out one at a time, and they act as feeding stones. Just drop one in at midday, and one at night, since oto's are more on the nocturnal side if i'm not mistaken.
> This method IMO is the best to use, as it ensures that your tank doesn't get out of control with algae, which is very hard to get rid of once you have it, even with oto's as your clean-up-crew.
> Hope that helps:thumbsup:


Yep, I know they are to be in groups. I bought the two before without knowing that, fish guy didn't tell me of course. I will be buying a few more of each tetra kind I have and possibly 3 more otos once my 30 gallon is done cycling, but I don't want to starve them either.  Can I put just enough water in to cover the stones or does it have to be completely full? Aquarium water or tap? Filter or no? I have a 5 gallon that's empty and dry that I will use for this I think. Do I need sun to shine on it? The problem is I have a cat and he likes to get into the tanks, also I have very limited sunlight that gets in.


----------



## kritas

Yes beautiful the 5G will do just fine... The water if possible, grab some from your 30G and the other half put dechlor tap water. No filter needed for this. 
Yes the sun needs to shine on it. So my reccomendation is to just leave the tank setup outside, in full view of the sun. Don't forget the lid must always be on the tank, otherwise water will be evaporating quicker than you can blink your eyes.
Put more than enough water, fill the tank 3/4 at least


----------



## SolaceTiger

I'd love to leave the tank set up outside, but winter is setting in fast and living in mn, water usually freezes.  I'll just have to figure something out in the house.


----------



## Oldman47

A bright sunny window will work for culturing algae the way that was suggested. Don't forget that algae needs nutrients like any other plant. A bit of plant fertilizer like you might use in a potted plant will work. 
When it comes to otos, I always worry first about feeding them. If I have a large enough algae problem to support more otos I will get more but until they are well fed, I won't get more just to end up with poorly fed otos. 2 otos will remove all of the algae from a badly overgrown 10 gallon in a week or two so more than 2 in a tank that size looks like underfeeding them to me.


----------



## SolaceTiger

I agree ghreed. When everyone moves to my 30 gallon, the otos are the last thing I'll be buying if any. I am currently trying to culture the algae in my 5 gallon with some smooth river rocks I purchased from walmart. So far I don't see anything and it's been about a week. One of the rocks I put a rubberband on and have baby spinach in the tank right now.


----------



## Kim

I wish I had your problem! Try putting some flourish in the 5 gal with the rocks, that should get it going.


----------



## aunt kymmie

SolaceTiger said:


> Hmm, how can I make algae grow in my 10 gallon for my two otos? And eventually, they will be in my 30 gallon, but I don't wanna starve them. I can't keep live plants.. cause I just can't, that would be to much stress for me.  Does upping the temperature help? Right now it's about 76 degrees, and I keep the lights on about 10-12 hours a day.
> 
> I saw the algae sheets at the LFS today, but was reluctant to buy cause otos are so picky. I also give them lettuce, but they don't seem to want it now, most likely cause I've had it in the freezer.. and it's very wilty when it goes in the tank.. lol.


I bought those algae sheets and my ottos wouldn't touch it. The sheets also make one heck of a mess if you leave it in the tank too long, which I did!


----------



## SolaceTiger

Yea, that's one reason I didn't wanna risk buying the algae sheets. Fortunately, right now as my 30 is cycling I'm seeing the brown diatoms that otos apparently love on the front of hte glass. I suppose I could try the flourish.


----------

